# الكشافة الكنسية : ملف كامل



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

اولا اصل الكشافة 

*الكشافة* هي حركة شبابية تربوية تطوعية غير سياسية عالمية، هدفها تنمية الشباب بدنيا وثقافيا. أسسها ووضع قواعدها اللورد بادن باول عام 1907


أتت فكرة الكشافة لبادن باول أثناء حصار مافكنج عندما حاصرت عصابات البوير (مهاجرين من أصل هولندي) معسكر الأنجليز فأستعان بالشباب للقيام بالأعمال العسكرية كالحراسة والطهي ونقل الرسائل وتمكن من فك الحصار بعد 7 شهور ثم قام بانشاء فرق كشفية لعمر الكشاف واقام مخيم تجريبي عام 1907 في إنجلترا خلال الأيام التسعة الأولي من شهر أغسطس في جزيرة براونسي وشارك فية 20 من الفتيان، وبعد نجاح الفكرة قام بتوسيع الفئة العمرية فضم الاشبال. كتب بايدن باول مبادئ الكشَّافة في كشَّافة للأولاد (لندن، 1908)، مستندة على كُتُبِه العسكرية السابقة، بالتأثيرِ ودعمِ فريدريك روسل بيرنهام (رئيس الكشّافين في أفريقيا البريطانية). أثناء النصف الأوّل من القرن العشرون. نشأت الحركة على إحاطة ثلاثة مجموعات أعمار رئيسية للأولاد (شبل كشاف، كشّاف، روفر سكاوت)، وفي عام 1910, بدأت منظمة جديدة، مرشدات، أُنشِأتها أخت بادن باول للبنات (دليل حورية ومرشدة وفتاة كشافة ودليل حارس). بعد ذلك تم انشاء فرق للفتيات بمساعدة زوجة بادن باول واخته. و في عام 1909نشر بادن باول كتابه الكشافة للأولاد الذي ترجم إلي عدة لغات بقي بادن باول وزوجته مترأسين الحركة الكشفية حتى مماته.
عقد أول مهرجان عالمي للكشافة عام 1920،و قد انتشرت الكشافة بعد ذلك في جميع أنحاء العالم بين الحربين العالمتين فيما عدا الدول الشيوعية حيث حظر نشاطها. والجدير بالذكر أن فكرة الحركة الكشفية لها أهداف تربوية، وسميت الكشافة بهذا الاسم من الكشف ؛ لأن الغاية من الكشفية هي اكتساب القيم ؛ وتحصيل الأخلاق الحميدة ؛ والتربية الصالحة.
تستخدم الحركة برنامج تعليمِي يعتمد على النشاطات العملية في الهواء الطلق، من ذلك إقامة المخيمات، فنّ عمل الأخشاب، الألعاب المائية، السفر على الأقدام، التجوال، والألعاب الرياضية. خاصية الحركة المعترف بها هي زيّ سكاوت الرسمي، بنية إخفاء كلّ إختلافات المقامِ الإجتماعيِ وتحقيق المساواة، مع وشاح الرقبة وقبعة الحملة أَو ملابس الرئيس. تتضمّن الشارة الموحّدة المُتميّزة شعار الكشافة، بالإضافة إلى شارات الاستحقاق والرقع الأخرى.
في عام 2007، قدر عدد الكشَّافة بأكثر من 38 مليون عضو في 216 بلد. الإتّحادين الأكبر هما المنظمة العالمية للحركة الكشفية (دبليو أو إس إم)، للأولاد فقط ومنظماتِ مختلطة كالجمعية العالمية للمرشدات وفتيات الكشافة (Wagggs). تلك السنة صادفت الذكرى المئويةَ للكشَّافة حول العالم، وخطّطتْ المنظمات للإحتفال بالحدث.


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

مراحل الكشافة



مرحلة البراعم: وهي من سن3 إلى 7سنة. 
مرحلة الأشبال : وهي من سن 7 إلى 11 سنة. 
مرحلة الكشاف : وهي من سن 11 إى 14 سنة. 
مرحلة الكشاف المتقدم: وهي من سن 14 إلى 17 سنة. (وتسميها بعض المجموعات الكشفية مرحلة مرشحين الجوالة). 
مرحلة الجوال : وهي من سن 17 حتى يجتاز المنهج المقرر عليه. 
مرحلة القيادة: وهي عندما ينتهي الفرد من مرحلة جوال إلى أعلى. 
مرحلة الرواد: وهي من سن40 فأعلى ؛ وليس لهم علاقة مباشرة بالفرق الكشفية أو الإشراف عليها فهم في مرحلة الخبرة والتشريف.


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

وعد الكشافة هو وعد يقوله الكشاف عندما يلتحق لأول مرة بالكشافة ونصه هو:
*" اعد بشرفي على ان ابذل جهدي في ان اقوم بما يجب على نحو الله والوطن ثم الوطن وان اساعدالناس جميع الظروف وان اعمل بقانون الكشافة*
قانون الكشافة هو مجموعة المبادئ التي تعهد الكشاف على الالتزام بها وهي:

صادق: شرف الكشاف يوثق به ويعتمد عليه 
مخلص: الكشاف مخلص لله ولوطنه ومطيع لاولياء امره ورؤساؤه ومرئوسيه في الحق دون تردد. 
نافع: الكشاف نافع ويساعد الاخرين 
ودود: الكشاف صديق لكل الناس وأخ لكل كشاف أخر. 
مؤدب: الكشاف مؤدب. 
رفيق: الكشاف رفيق بالحيوان (وقد أضافت الكشافة السورية ومن بعدها الكشافات العربية مايلي ويحب النبات ويرى في الطبيعة آية الله. 
مطيع: الكشاف مطيع لأوامر والديه وقائد فرقته وعريف طليعته. 
باش: الكشاف باش يقابل الشدائد بصدر رحب. 
مقتصد: الكشاف مقتصد. 
نظيف: الكشاف نظيف في فعله وفي قوله وفي فكره وفي مظهره وفي كل ما يقوم به. 
(وقد أضافت الكشافة المصرية البند الحادي عشر) الكشاف شجاع ومقدام


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

الكشفية تنفذ وفق آلية تتكون من عدة نقاط ؛ وهذه الآلية تدعى بـ الطريقة الكشفية، وهي : أولاً : الوعد والقانون. الوعد هو التزام بعهد.. يأخذه عضو الحركة على نفسه... دون إكراه أو إرغام... بأن يؤدي ما عليه من واجبات :​
نحو الله.. بالعبادة الحقة، إيمانا بعقيدته, وإخلاصا في أداء الواجبات الروحية... ​
ونحو الآخرين؛ الأسرة, والوطن, ثم العالم اجمع. ​
ونحو الذات؛ تعليماً وتثقيفاً، وخلقاً كريماً... ​
والقانون هو مجموعة الصفات الحميدة التي يسعى كل كشاف أن يتحلى بها ويسلكها في حياته لتكون منهجاً له.
ثانياً : التعليم بالممارسة.
ثالثاً : نظام الطلائع: ويعرف أيضاً بنظام المجموعات.
رابعاً : الشارات والأوسمة: وهي ما تدفع الأولاد إلى اكتساب المهارات المختلفة.
خامساً : حياة الخلاء: الكشفية مدرسة مفتوحة في الهواء الطلق الطبيعة أبجديتها والخلاء مكانها المناسب والخلاء هو البيئة الطبيعية لتطبيق البرامج بمختلف أنشطتها بعيد عن ضوضاء المدن فهي صديق الكشاف الدائم والمكان المحبب له. وفي الخلاء يتم تطبيق العهد والشريعة ونظام الطلائع والأوسمة والتعلم بالممارسة لما يتيح الفرصة للتأمل في قدرة الخالق وعظمته وتعميق الإيمان به​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

الاهداف التربوية المقترحة للاشبال

تحسين عمل الجسم الداخلي وتنمية اللياقة البدنية 
اتباع القواعد الصحية في الغذاء والنظافة العامة 
الاندماج في القطيع والسواديس والعمل والتفاعل معها 
استكشاف وتنمية الميول والهوايات الشخصية 
الاقتداء بالكبار لاكتساب الخبرة وتنمية الثقة بالنفس 
تنمية حب الاستطلاع والمغامرة الصغيرة 
ربط وتكوين العلاقات بين الأشياء لاكتساب مفاهيم وحقائق جديدة واتاحة الفرصة للتعلم بالممارسة 
التعرف على العائلة والوطن وأهميتهم للفرد والمجتمع 
التعرف على دلائل قدرة الله وعظمته وإتاحة الفرصة للقيام بالواجبات الدينية 
اكتساب القيم الحسية والمعنوية للحركة الكشفية 
تنمية الإحساس بالعدل في الألعاب والمسابقات 
*[عدل] الأهداف التربوية للكشافة*


تنمية القدرات والمهارات البدنية والصحية 
الربط بين التغيرات البدنية في هذه المرحلة ومتطلباتها 
اشباع العلاقات الشخصية والتفاعل في الطلائع واكتساب مهارات القيادة والعمل الجماعي 
توفير وتشجيع الهوايات الفردية والمهارات بما ينمي الاحساس بالانجاز الفردي 
التفكير بطريقة صحيحة لحل المشكلات 
توفير الانشطة المتميزة التي تتحدى القدرات وتفي بحاجات الاعضاء وطاقاتهم وتشجيع حياة الخلاء 
اكتشاف المهارات 
توفير الفرص لاكتساب المهارات اللازمة لخدمة المجتمع واكتساب مفاهيم جديدة للبيئة 
تنمية السلوك القويم واكتساب القيم الدينية عن طريق الاهتمام بالآخرين وفهم قدرة الله وعظمته 
اكتساب القيم الخلاقية والاجتماعية والحفاظ على الروح الكشفية 
توفير الانشطة المتميزة التي تتحدى القدرات وتفي بحاجات الأعضاء وطاقاتهم 
برنامج الكشافة مصمم على نوعية أساسها الشخص والمجموعة الصغيرة، نشاطات البيئة وحياة الخلاء لها أهمية كبرى، المواطنية الصالحة وخدمة المجتمع، القيادة والاستكشاف، اهتمامات الكشافين يجب أن تعرف من خلال الانشطة وتطبيق المراحل والاوسمة 
*[عدل] الأهداف التربوية للكشاف المتقدم*


المشاركة في أنشطة متنوعة من التحدي الجسماني لتحقيق التنمية البدنية 
التعرف على التغيرات العنيفة الواقعة على الآجهزة البدنية وقبولها 
تفهم الاخرين وتنمية القدرة على العمل معهم وتوفير الفرص لاتصالات جديدة 
تطبيق عملي للمهارات والابتكارات الفردية وعرضها على الجماعة 
استخدام الاسلوب الديموقراطي في المناقشة والعمل والمساعدة على النضج الكامل من خلال التعامل داخل وخارج الوحدة وتنمية القدرات 
الاكثار من نشاطات الخلاء وتسحين الكفاءات والمهارات الكشفية والقيادية والاتصالات وحل المشاكل واتخاذ القرارات 
استكشاف القدرات المهنية وتوفير الفرص المناسبة لاتقان مهاراتها 
القيام بادوار حقيقية ومفيدة والمشاركة في أنشطة ثقافية واجتماعية لغرس روح المواطنية وخدمة المجتمع 
الالتزام بالوعد والقانون وتوفير الفرص للتقدم نحو أنشطة الراشدين 
تثبيت المفاهيم الشخصية والاجتماعية الصحيحة 
تنمية قدرة التحدي لدى الكشافين 
برنامج الكشاف المتقدم مصمم على نوعية أساسها الشخص والمجموعة الصغيرة، نشاطات البيئة وحياة الخلاء لها أهمية كبرى، المواطنية الصالحة وخدمة المجتمع، القيادة، التنمية والتطور الشخصي والتحدي والمغامرة والاستكشاف. يجب أن تعرف اهتمامات الكشاف المتقدم من خلال الانشطة وتطبيق المراحل والأوسمة 
*[عدل] الأهداف التربوية للجوالة*


الارتقاء بمستوى الأداء البدني لنفسه والآخرين لتحقيق الصحة والنشاط 
الجسم هو هبة من الله وعلينا الحفاظ عليه سليما نظيفا ومعافى 
تشجيع الحرية الشخصية من خلال المسؤولية الجماعية وترسيخ اسس العمل بروح الجماعة 
تشجيع التقدم الذاتي من خلال تنمية المهارات والاحساس بالهوية 
توفير حرية اتخاذ القرارات وتحميل المسؤولية في الكشفية والمجتمع الذي يحيط به 
التعرف على المجتمعات الخارجية وأنظمتها وتكوين صداقات دائمة والانطلاق والاختلاء في الخلاء واكتشاف الذات 
تدعيم القدرات والمهارات المهنية ومعرفة اختيار مهنة المستقبل 
مواجهة المشكلات الاجتماعية والبيئية الحالية والمستقبلية وتفهم حاجات المجتمع 
توفير الفرص لممارسة الحياة الشخصية وفق القيم الدينية والالتزام بها 
التمسك بالحقوق واداء الواجبات في الحياة الشخصية والاجتماعية 
تنمية المهارات القيادية المختلفة والمشاركة في تنمية الحركة الكشفية وتطوير برامجها 
مرحلة الجوالة هي جزء ضروري في الحركة الكشفية وختام مراحلها. والجوالة تشارك في نشاطات المغامرات وتسلق الجبال والابحار والنشاطات الجوية والدفاع المدني والاسعافات الأولية وحياة الخلاء والتخييم الثابت والمتنقل والاستكشاف داخل وخارج الوطن والأهم خدمة الوطن والمجتمع والبيئة والالتزام الطوعي بمبادئ الحركة الكشفية ومن أهم نشاطات الجوالة هي المساعدة في القيادة وتقبل التدريب الذاتي من خلال مراحل الجوالة وأوسمتها والتقدم الفردي والجماعي


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

بعض فنون الكشافة

العصا الكشفية * المورس * مصطلحات كشفية 
تاريخ تطوير المناهج الكشفية العربية 
تقاليد ارتداء الزي الكشفي * حبل 
حفلة سمر * منديل الشارة الخشبية * المنديل الكشفى 
الربطات * منديل الشارة الخشبية * المنديل الكشفى 
 

:download:

المصدر : http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%83%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%A9​


----------



## dodoz (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لييكى*
*فعلا نشاااط الكشافة نشااك مهم وفييد وحلو جدااا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

تشرفت بالكشافة فى بداية دخولها لكنيستى 

وقرات عنها كثيرا 
واستخدمت كثير من فنونها بحفلات السمر للمخدومات 

لكن تزوجت ولم استمر بها للاسف 

:download:

العمل الكشفى فى الفكر المسيحى



أولا :- روح الجماعة ​كان التلاميذ مجتمعين معا بالرغم من انهم كانوا فى حالة خوف بسبب المشكلة التى كانوا يعانون منها الا أنهم كانوا جماعة واحدة متالفة باروح القدس 

​لذلك فأول هدف من لقاءاتنا وتجمعنا ككشافة هو روح الفريق أما تجمعنا ككشافة كنسية فنحن نضيف لها أن نكون كلنا جسد واحد هو جسد المسيح نعمل بروح واحدة ولكن ان هرب منا هذا الأحساس ستضيع من بركات كثيرة 

​
​نحن لا نهدف ان نكون كشافة فحسب بل ان نكون كشافة كنسية فالكشافة دائما جماعية النزعة فهى تنشىء الكشاف على انه عضو فى جماعة له انتماء مترابط مع بقية الفريق يعملوا معا عملا متكاملا 

​
​فالجماعية غير الأجتماعية والكشافة تنشىء انسانا جماعى النزعة والكنيسة أصلا هى جماعة المؤمنين فجوهرها الجماعية كما كان أباؤنا الرسل جماعة بالروح القدس لهم روح الفريق الكشفى فكم من رحلات وأسفار قاموا بها بأسلوب منظم وجهد حسمانى كبير وليس فقط الجهد الروحى أو الفكرى لذلك يرى أغلب الشراح أن معلمنا بولس الرسول كان رجلا رياضيا لذلك تكلم عن رياضة الجرى وقال الذى يركض لأنه سينال الجهالة وأيضا يخرج مع التلاميذ ليتمشوا فى الزروع وهذا نوع من الحس الكشفى الذى تربيه الكشافة فى أعضائنا فالكشافة تربى الروح الجماعية كالكنسية التى هى جماعة المؤمنين فلا بد أن يكون لنا هذا الروح فى لقاءاتنا

​
​ثانيا :- الإهتمام بالنفس الواحدة 

​
الكشافة لا تلغى الإحساس بانفس الواحدة وهذا هو منهج السيد المسيح فعندما ظهر للرسل دون توما ولم يصدق توما ... ماذا فعل السيد المسيح ... ظهر لمره ثانية بمفرده .. وأيضا قال للمجدلية ( قولى لأخوتى وبطرس ) فهذا اهتمام ببطرس ليرد له روح الثقة والرجاء وأيضا اهتمامه بالمجدلية فظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية كما اهتك بيعقوب وظهر له ظهور خاص لأنه لأنه سيكون أسقف أورشليم
لذلك فهدف الكشافة هو البحث عن النفس الواحدة فلا ننشغل بالأعداد الكبيرة وننسى قيمة النفس الواحدة لئلا نفقد الهدف فالسيد المسيح كان يخاطب خمسة الاف رجل عدا النساء والأطفال وفى النفس الوقت اهتم بزكا ودخل بيته وغيرها من المواقف مع المسيح​​لذلك يهمنا ان تكون الروح الكشفية روح خدمة فلا يغيب المعيار الكنسى والرعوى والخدمة ...فهدفنا لا أن ننشىء كشافة فقط ولكن ننشىء أعضاء فى جسد ومؤمنين فى الكنيسة​
​ثالثا :- الكشافة محورها المسيح
الكشافة الكنسية لابد أن يكون المسيح فى محور حياتها ... انت ككشاف ... انتى كمرشدة .... كقائد ... كقائدة ... مع المسيح فى دائرة حياتك ... فى دائرة اهتمامك وتنبه ان لا تتحول الى انسان علمانى القلب فنحن لا نريد كشافة علمانية .. بل كشافة مسيحية.. لذلك "جاء المسيح فى الوسط" وقال لهم سلاما لكم .



رابعا:- الكشافة ذات رسالة ​كما أرسلنى الاب أرسلكم انا ..فأنتم كشافة ذات رسالة .. نعم يوجد البعد الكشفى لأنه يربى فالكشافة تهتم بالروح كما بالعقل كما بالجسم أيضا

​وهذا أفضل ما فى الكشافة أنها تتبنى الإنسان جيدا : روحيا , نفسيا , فكريا , بدنيا , اجتماعيا . هناك خمسة أبعاد يمكن أن ننظر لها من خلال الاية التالية :-

​
​* الحكمة أى النمو العقلى

​
​* النعمة أى النمو النفسى (أى نفسه فيها سلام وصفاء)

​
​* عند الله أى النمو الوحى

​
​*عند الناس أى النمو الأجتماعى

​
​ومن أجل ذلك كانت شخصية المسيح متكاملة وهو يحب أن تكون شخصياتنا متكاملة أيضا فالشخصية المسيحية المتكاملة رسالتنا وهدفنا ككشافة فالكشاف كخادم يركز على خمس زوايا ويجعلهم متناسقين أما خادم مدارس الأحد فيهتم بالزاوية الرحية بالذات.

​
​الكشافة رياضة غير عنيفة ورياضة فيها ثقافة .. فهى تنمى الجسم والعقل معا

​
​كما تعمل على نموه النفسى لأن الترفيه والرياضة لأن الترفيه والحركة والرياضة والحركة الجسمانية تعطى صفاء نفسى أفضل من الكسل والخمول الذى يعطى توتر نفسى

​
​وتعمل على النمو الروحى لأننا كشافة كنسية مسيحية .. كما تساعد على النمو الأجتماعى لأنها تنشىء علاقات قوية وتجعل علاقتك ليست فى نطاق كنيستك بل مع كنائس أخرى فى بلاد ثانية وأعتقد أن هذه رسالتنا أن لا يعيشوا فى قوقعة روحية وعندما يخرج الى المجتمع يصدم ولا يعرف أن يتعامل مع أحد .. لذا لا يجب علينا أن نهتم بالنمو الروحى فقط وإنما فى بقية زوايا الشخصية المختلفة 


:download:

من قرائاتى على النت

​
​


----------



## besm alslib (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا عزيزتي على مجهودك المميز في نقل اي موضوع*

*والكشافه هي من اكتر النشاطات المفيده لانها بتساعد على الاستكشاف والاعتماد على النفس*

*شكرا عزيزتي الك الرب يباك تعبك *
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

نموذج ناجح 
للكشافة المسيحية 


:download:

كشافة كنيسة سان  تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالاسكندرية 

:download:​*كشافة الحبشي*






​​* نشأة الكشافة في كنيستنا:
        راودت الفكرة مجموعة من خدام الكنيسة وقامت محاولات عديدة في إقامة نشاط الكشافة في الكنيسة، لكنها لم تستمر..
        ولكن بداية الكشافة الحالية التي إستمرت ونجحت وحققت إنجازات وخدمات كبيرة للكنيسة كانت بدايتها على يد 4 خدام (مازالوا قادة للكشافة حتى الآن)، وقد بدأوا في الإعداد للنشاط، وتم أول إجتماع يوم 17/1/1997.
        ونجحت الفكرة بالفعل، وإستمرت إلى الآن.. وقد تم تخريج مجموعة قادة من فرقة الكشافة، وسيتم تخريج المزيد إن شاء الله.

# في البداية كان العدد حوالي 25 فرداً (شهر يناير عام 1997).
    وحالياً العدد الإجمالي حوالي 75 فرداً (15 أشبال، 25 كشّاف، 20 كشّاف مُتَقّدِّم، بالإضافة إلى 15 من القادة).​
أهداف الكشافة:
_        هناك ثلاثة أهداف رئيسية للكشافة:_​1- خدمة الكنيسة: وهو من أهم الأهداف، ومن خلاله يتم توفير بعض المتطلبات التي تحتاجها الخدمة في الكنيسة، وتنظيم بعض الأنشطة الكنسية الأخرى.
 2- إقامة نشاط مفيد يجذب الشباب ويساعدهم على إستغلال وقتهم في شئ مفيد لهم وللكنيسة..
 3- تعليم الشباب والأطفال الإعتماد على النفس وإقتناء الفضائل من خلال مبادئ الكشافة التي يجب على الكشّاف أن يتحلّى ويلتزم بها.​وهناك أهداف أخرى كثيرة مثل الخدمة العامة في عدة مجالات..

* نشاط الكشافة:
    للكشافة العديد من النشاطات، داخلية وعامة:
- الداخلية: وهي ما تنظم داخل الكنيسة أو لأجلها:​أ- تنظيم العديد من المناسبات الكنسيّة مثل نهضة الأنبا تكلا وبعض حفلات الكنيسة المختلفة.
ب- معرض سنوي للكشافة: في فترة نهضة الأنبا تكلا غالباً.
جـ- تنظيم مهرجان الطفل الصغير الذي يُقام بكنيستنا سنوياً (وهو مهرجان عام لكل الكنائس بالإسكندرية).​- العامة:​1- _حملات التبرُّع بالدم_: والتي تكون لصالح المحتاجين من أبناء الكنائس المختلفة.. والمرضى الذين يحتاجون كميات كبيرة من الدم بصفة دورية.. وبالفعل يتم الإستفادة من كل شيكات الدم.
2- _الماراثون_: الذي يُقام سنوياً في فترة الصيف (غالباً شهر يوليو).​
إحصائيات:
- أول إجتماع للكشافة: 17/1/1997
- أول معسكر: 11/6/1997
- عدد حملات التبرع بالدم التي قامت بها الكشافة سابقاً: 8​* تقوم الكشافة بعمل حملة للتبرع في سبتمبر من كل عام، وبدأ ذلك التقليد من عام 1998. وقد قامت بعمل حملة إضافية في فبراير 2003.
* عدد المتبرعين في كل مرة بالترتيب: 42 - 110 - 120 - 160 - 91 - 81.​- عدد سباقات الماراثون السابقة: 6​    تقوم الكشافة بتنظيم سباق الماراثون في شهر يوليو من كل عام، وذلك بداية من عام 1998.​* عدد المشاركين في كل مرة:
- المعسكرات: في يناير من كل عام بدءاً من عام 1999:​* يناير 1999    : سيوة
* يناير 2000    : الأقصر وأسوان
* يناير 2001    : سيوة
* يناير 2002    : الأقصر وأسوان
* بالإضافة للمعسكرات التدريبية في كنج مريوط وحفلات الوعد.​
# بالإضافة لتنظيم النهضات والحفلات المختلفة، قامت كشافة الحبشي بتنظيم حفل مستشفى الأنبا تكلا السابق الذي حضره قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وسيادة المحافظ محمد عبد السلام المحجوب، محافظ الإسكندرية.

# إعداد القادة: وذلك مع الجمعية الإقليمية لفِتيان الكشافة.
    وتتكون شهادة القادة من:​- تمهيدية            : يناير 2001
- أوّلية وأساسيّة    : فبراير 2003​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

Vows - 2003
الوعد 











*الكشافة في أحد المعسكرات إلى سيوة*









ماراثون - ​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2010)

انا بحب الكشافة جدا 

موضوع رائع بس لسة مكملتوش لانه كبير​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 فبراير 2010)

كشافة = التزام


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2010)

انا بحب الكشافة كتير 
كشافتى اسمها تى اورو 
احنا بنحاول نرجعها حلوة تانى 
اصعب حاجة فيها الشفرات وخصوصا المورس اللى فوق لانها نقطة وشرطة 
وبحب اوى اعمال الريادة 
ميرسى لك كتير اسميشيل
موضوع مهم كتير ومتكامل درسينه على مدى 2 سيسون


----------



## علاء رافت (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا والرب يباركم ا/رامى جميل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أغسطس 2011)

بجد اكتر من رائع يا اسما 
الكشافه شئ مهم في الكنيسه ومحتاج ان اباء وامهات كتير يعرفوه ويؤمنوا انه مش بس طنطيت


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2011)

حلو كتير الموضوع ده 

ملف كامل 

مشكوررررررررره تعب  محبتك 

الرب يبارك خدمتك اينما كنتى اسمااااااا 
​


----------



## sameh morgan (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

